# Wlan/Lan funktioniert nach Umzug nicht mehr



## Lucidity (29. März 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem ich die letzten Tage 3 W-Lan Sticks ausprobiert habe, habe ich mir heute ein LAN-Kabel gekauft in der Hoffnung endlich wieder ins Internet zu kommen. Daraus wurde bis jetzt leider aber nichts!

Mit meinem Laptop komme sowohl per W-Lan als auch per LAN über unsere FritzBox 7240 problemlos ins Internet, aber bei meinem PC wird keine Verbindung angezeigt.

Wenn ich 127.0.0.0.1 pinge, werden alle 4 Packete erfolgreich wieder empfangen, wenn ich ipconfig -all oder /all eingebe kommt nur:

Hostname.........................: Alexander PC 
Primäres DNS-Suffix.......: 
Knotentyp...........................: Hybrid 
IP-Routing aktiviert...........: Ja 
WINS-Proxy aktiviert.........: Nein 

und sonst nichts... Keine IP, keine MAC-Adresse...
Den Netzwerktreiber habe ich bereits neu installiert.

Ich habe Windows Vista 64bit.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen :-(
Schonmal Danke!!


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (7. April 2010)

Hey,

ist TCP/IP auf dem Adapter noch installiert?
blinkt die LAN/Ethernet Schnittstelle am PC?

Das selbst die Mac nicht angezeigt, wundert mich.
Hast du den Adapter irgendwie deaktiviert oder im Hardware Manager die Netzwerkkarten-Einstellungen geändert?

mfg

bo

EDIT: Achja die Konfiguration, die du oben angegeben hast, betrifft den ganzen PC, scroll runter xD
So sieht meins aus:
Wie du siehst erscheint nach der "PC Konfiguration" die Netzwerkadapter spezifische Konfiguration
Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: dexxxxxxxx
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) xxxxxxxx
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-xx-xx-xx-xx
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 1xxxxxxxxxxx
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 1xxxxxxxxx
        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 1xxxxxxxxxxxx
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 1xxxxxxxxxxxxx
        Primärer WINS-Server. . . . . . . : 1xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
        Sekundärer WINS-Server. . . . . . : 1xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 7. April 2010 08:59:53
        Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Montag, 12. April 2010 08:59:53


----------



## Lucidity (7. April 2010)

Ich hatte den Adapter deaktiviert, aber natürlich auch wieder aktiviert und verändert habe ich da auch nichts.

Bei TCP/IP kann ich "Installieren" und "Eigenschaften" klicken, aber nicht "Desinstallieren", ist der jetzt schon installiert?

Am Stecker leuchtet ein orangenes und ein gelbes Licht.

Wenn ich runterscrolle kommt auch nichts mehr.


----------

